# Gooseneck trailers



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I was thinking about the irony of this thread today. You complaining that something is too heavy.


Right, but dragging 6700 pounds empty that you can load 13k pounds on vs. Something that is 4500 pounds that you can still haul 12k on does make a difference. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Finally found a good deal on a nice trailer that suits my needs. 15600gvw 20 foot straight deck load max.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

So do you need DOT #’s? From what I’m reading, I need them and I don’t drive out of state but a couple times a year.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> So do you need DOT #’s? From what I’m reading, I need them and I don’t drive out of state but a couple times a year.


From the research I have done, no. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

What size axles are they?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> What size axles are they?


8k pound 8 lugs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

here in MN you need a dot# to get your tabs if you have a 1 ton or larger.( any vehicle licensed for over 10,000#.)
cdl is required if you pull a trailer over 10,000#


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Donohue Const said:


> here in MN you need a dot# to get your tabs if you have a 1 ton or larger.( any vehicle licensed for over 10,000#.)
> cdl is required if you pull a trailer over 10,000#
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank goodness I live in IN, all I got was a BOS with trailer, took 10 minutes for cop to inspect, 15 minutes at the bmv and I was out the door with new title and 16k pound plates on the way. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

First load on it. Sits nice, looks good.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Donohue Const said:


> here in MN you need a dot# to get your tabs if you have a 1 ton or larger.( any vehicle licensed for over 10,000#.)
> cdl is required if you pull a trailer over 10,000#
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Does that apply to farm rigs too?


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

they told me at the dmv even if it was my personal truck, no business at all I would need a dot#
if it's a farm truck, with farm plates then no dot#
farm use you can still drive anything with a class d

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

4 new load range G shoes for the trailer, new brakes on two axles. Ready for another trip tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ready for my next trip. Nothing better than load range G tires an airbags on the truck.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look feathery light.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice looking trailer, glad you found one you like.

Did you buy the tires local, or order them from somewhere? Need some for 2 trailers at home, and my local guy is not nearly as good at pricing his trailer tires as he is at others..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

XJCraver said:


> Nice looking trailer, glad you found one you like.
> 
> Did you buy the tires local, or order them from somewhere? Need some for 2 trailers at home, and my local guy is not nearly as good at pricing his trailer tires as he is at others..


Local guy I get all my tires from. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Local guy I get all my tires from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Tire Nazi?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Tire Nazi?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yup. I just left him a nice review on Google. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

You ever get that shaper?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> You ever get that shaper?


Tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

